# I.D. and sexing help with Apisto please.



## Raeburn (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi everyone. I posted this in 'South American' but I'm a bit of a newb so I think that was the wrong place, sorry for the double up.
Anyhoo, I have recently purchased a 'pair' of fish that were being sold as Apistogramma Viejita 'Red Neck'. Do you agree? Or are they Macmasteri?
They are supposed to be a pair but I'm wondering if the 'female' is a subdominant male...any thoughts would be appreciated.
Male
IMG_20200207_231955 by Mark Raeburn, on Flickr
Female?
IMG_20200208_232208 by Mark Raeburn, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I would say that you do have two males. As for correct species, I'm not certain as the two are very close, but with a name like "Red Neck" I suspect that they are _macmasteri_ rather than _viejita_. You might try posting at Apistogramma.com forum, I'm sure Mke Wise can give a better answer.


----------



## Raeburn (Feb 8, 2020)

Thank you for your response. I have tried to register with Apistogramma.com but it's not letting me...I'm not receiving confirmation emails for some reason.


----------



## Raeburn (Feb 8, 2020)

Update. I showed the pics to the LFS and they agreed that I have 2 males. We also agreed that I could swap them for a pair of Cacatuoides 'Orange', they're acclimatising as I type this.


----------



## dfarci (Mar 30, 2020)

FWIW if you still care, these are both male macmasteri. A. viejita is rather rare, and there are some breeders in the States but most fish stores will only have macmasteri.


----------



## Raeburn (Feb 8, 2020)

dfarci said:


> FWIW if you still care, these are both male macmasteri. A. viejita is rather rare, and there are some breeders in the States but most fish stores will only have macmasteri.


Thanks for your post.


----------

